# headers install w/ lift



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Well i know that installing headers can be a pain but i need to know, since I have access to a lift will i still need to disconnect that steering wheel linkage?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Depends, what brand do you have?


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a set of stainless works LT's


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Still have to disconnect steering.... sorry man.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

craaaap, k thx


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Which brand of LT's dosn't require you to disconnect the steering?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6180&highlight=header+install


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

RICKGTO said:


> Which brand of LT's dosn't require you to disconnect the steering?


I'm a jackass, I was thinking the JBA shorties..... someone slap me.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

jagyro said:


> Well i know that installing headers can be a pain but i need to know, since I have access to a lift will i still need to disconnect that steering wheel linkage?


How did the instal go???? Any sound clips???? 

Andrew


----------

